# Bad Herbals At Walmart



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Having worked in a health food store briefly back in the 1970s, I was informed that many of the store brands of vitamins and supplements were useless. When in south Florida, a neighbor worked in a place that made generic vitamins and supplements and he confirmed that in many cases the pills contained nothing but vitamin C or fillers. It then came as no surprise to me then when this story just came out, showing that many of the herbal supplements in Walmart are effectively placebos.

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index....ants_often_substituted_for_herbs_investi.html

The problem is getting worse, as most all of the actual production facilities for OTC herbals and vitamins are in China. It doesn't pay to buy cheap, and the closer you can get to the raw herb, the better.

FWIW, I NEVER buy Sundown, GNC, Rexall, store brand, or dollar store supplements.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Best place to find out which supplements by brand are worth buying. You'll have to subscribe to see their test results. What's being reported as news isn't new at all. What hasn't been reported is the heavy metal contamination of some supplements.

http://www.consumerlab.com/


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I was stunned today when the news on this hit. Seriously thought this was more regulated than it is. 
Thanks so much for naming names on the bad brands and I will check that website for every herb I have here.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

The only way to know you're getting the real thing is to make your own. I do not trust over the counter supplements one little bit. 
If I can't find what I need growing wild, I order organic whole or cut herb in bulk, keep it in the freezer and make my own decoctions, capsules and tinctures. I know I'm getting the herb, the whole herb and nothing but the herb.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wasn&#8217;t surprised. I learned years ago that the vitamin C I got at The Health Store (yes, that is the name) were superior to what K-Mart sold. Buyer beware. There are good supplement brands, but you will pay more. Solaray is good.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It would seem that this could be prosecuted in every state as false labeling, or possibly at the federal level. I wonder if they tested the same things at each store. It also addresses 'store brand' products, and not the brands (some of which I've been told before not to purchase). 

Considering this statement from the article "Only 4 percent of the tested products from Walmart contained plants listed on the products' labels.", it would be pretty unlikely that you are getting what you purchase at Wal-mart.
Target fares much better at 50%, but that is still not acceptable.

I don't use many supplements, and most that I do I purchase the product itself and prepare as a tea or mix myself. But occasionally I'll need something and will pick up a product locally, although I don't think I've ever purchased a store brand.

Dawn


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

LonelyNorthwind said:


> The only way to know you're getting the real thing is to make your own. I do not trust over the counter supplements one little bit.
> If I can't find what I need growing wild, I order organic whole or cut herb in bulk, keep it in the freezer and make my own decoctions, capsules and tinctures. I know I'm getting the herb, the whole herb and nothing but the herb.


When one is allergic to most natural potassium sources, how does one find a source for something like that when that person has to take so much potassium a day...thank you for your help!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

RichNC said:


> When one is allergic to most natural potassium sources, how does one find a source for something like that when that person has to take so much potassium a day...thank you for your help!!


Go to the website Consumer Lab in the link above.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Darren said:


> Best place to find out which supplements by brand are worth buying. You'll have to subscribe to see their test results. What's being reported as news isn't new at all. What hasn't been reported is the heavy metal contamination of some supplements.
> 
> http://www.consumerlab.com/



Looks like an interesting website but not something I'm prepared to spend the money on right now.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

RichNC said:


> When one is allergic to most natural potassium sources, how does one find a source for something like that when that person has to take so much potassium a day...thank you for your help!!


Not sure of your allergies but I too have to search for potassium so here goes:

Atkins Breakfast shake creamy chocoalte = 24% of daily requirement
8 oz glasses of V8 (low sodium or regula) = 26% so I have 2x = 52%
Then I pick from this list for the other 25% I need.

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/food-sources-of-potassium.php

Hope this helps.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Solar Geek said:


> Not sure of your allergies but I too have to search for potassium so here goes:
> 
> Atkins Breakfast shake creamy chocoalte = 24% of daily requirement
> 8 oz glasses of V8 (low sodium or regula) = 26% so I have 2x = 52%
> ...


No V8, no tomatoes or carrots, no bananas, dates, but I will sure look over the rest of the list, thank you very much.


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok I was unaware of the supplement/mineral questionable viability....so I had bought several of the walmart 'spring valley' supplements as part of my stocking process.

Went to Wally World yesterday. Had a bag of these supplements. Expressed to the CSR that I wanted to return these due to questionable quality (note: all bottles were unopened and within the 'best by date'). CSR then starts with a question which I replied, 'there's a charge against GNC, Target, Walgreens, Walmart to cease & desist for some of the Spring Valley supplements. 

CSR replied 'Oh, I heard about that but that's only in New York.' I then replied, 'please look at the label. It states distributed from Bentonville, AR. I've investigated& the NY charge against this brand also reflects 'distributed from Bentonville, AR.' The NY charge does not state that those supplements were made in NY. I would like to return these please.'

Another CSR stated that I would need a receipt in order to return them. I then replied, 'please read the label on the bottle. It states that if I'm dissatisfied, I may return these. There is no statement indicating I need a receipt.'

Well after 15 mins of conversation, the CSRs finally called the assistant mgr. I then repeated everything to her. After another 15 mins, a very disgruntled CSR finally processed my request.

I spoke with the general mgr as I was leaving, thanking her & mentioned the actual filed charges case #, websites, etc. thinking she'd wish to become informed about this. As she walked away she commented, 'yes, but I told the CSR that you maybe in a hardship so you needed your money back.'

I knew then that I needed to walk away & vowed not to come back.

I just felt I was taking an extra step to protect myself considering it'll be months if not years before the truth (if that is possible) is learned. So why is it that the CRSs were arguing, delaying the return? Why is it that the Mgr. preferred to disregard the info that I provided & instead attempt to diminish my reason?

I have now resorted to holistic approach (growing / purchasing organics) necessary for my families needs.

So does anyone have resource information that will help me?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You did well keeping your cool. I suspect that CSRs get rated on the amount of returns they allow and their ability to turn a customer into keeping a product. If you have the energy, a report of this to your state attorney general could push him or her into doing the same as New York.


(FWIW, I would have gotten loud, loud enough for other customers to hear "You mean you refuse to take back defective products?!?!? Even when they are labeled that they can be returned?!?!?" I love educating other customers to scams and making them change buying habits to ones that better serve them.)

Bulk herbs source:
http://www.herbalcom.com/store.php3?list=cats&session=ed187ff636984b614af6cf5906749731

Be aware that herbs (even packaged kitchen herbs) can often be harboring organisms that are bad for you. With any herb you don't grow yourself, caution is indicated. It may mean pasteurizing or otherwise making the herb safe while minimizing damage to the active components of it. With Chinese medicine, this is commonly accomplished by creating teas and decocting them into doses or portions.


----------



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

I understand your frustration regarding the potential poor quality of a product and wanting to make a return. I'd say the hesitance to take a return without a receipt was more a policy issue than the store's desire to try to make a quota or convince folks not to make a return. I've worked in law enforcement for years and have never seen the shoplifting rate so blatantly horrible as the past few years. People go into Walmart (and other stores), fill up carts, and walk out like they haven't a care in the world. I'm not talking only small items, large TVs and other electronics as well. The thefts are constant. They try to detain as many suspects as possible and call police, but many times the thieves get away or fight so hard the loss prevention employee has to let them go. Another common tactic is shoplifting items then walking straight to the return desk to make a return. Some are even willing to work hard enough at scamming that they "receipt shop" by picking up dropped receipts, finding corresponding items in the store, and then returning the unpaid-for merchandise for cash. The losses are so astounding that the stores try to require a receipt for a cash return. Thieves often receive a store gift card when making a return without a receipt. 

Again, I completely understand your wish to return the unsatisfactory products and frustration with the system, but the store policy on returns MAY have been more to blame than anything. Sad that so much theft has led to this.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I talked to an employee in a Walmart electronics department. The shoplifting is horrendous. Some of the tricks are unbelievable. The store tries to minimize "shrink." Still it happens.


----------

